# Where can i get those cop looking strob light s for cheap ?



## quadzilla (Aug 1, 2009)

Looking for cheap site to get stereo and strobes from


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

ebay is where I got my 2ft light bar I think it has like 20 diff patterns


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

look at this cheap enough http://madison.craigslist.org/bar/1353734896.html


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

ooops that may not have been allowed....remove if nes


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they are all about the same new, you can google strobes and get a lot of websites to pop up. gallman is a big name source.


----------

